
Automattic trial data and employee retention - krogsgard
http://www.poststat.us/automattic-trial-data-employee-retention/
======
x0x0
I still think it's weird.

0 - they claim this can be done around a fulltime job, but some people in the
thread disagree from experience. Plus, I have a very fulltime job, and
particularly come winter, I am busy every single weekend. Your job <
snowboarding. In fact, your job <<< snowboarding.

1 - $25/hour is almost worse than $0; it's a fraction of my consulting rate.

2 - I, like many engineers, am not hurting for job opportunities at the
moment.

------
jds375
Interesting concept to implement company-wide. It's much like having an intern
and then giving them a full-time offer afterwards.

~~~
krogsgard
Automattic is the first non-freelance job for many of their employees, but
most of them are hardly entry-level like an intern. It's pretty widely
considered the premiere place to work in the WordPress ecosystem, given they
maintain WordPress.com and their employees are responsible for a considerable
amount of the development to the .org project as well.

